# The EPS I So Badly Want



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Red EPS. Just red. No Italian flags. No Ferrari. No swirls. No maps. Nothing else. Please, Mr. Colnago.

Why don't you sell frames like you did before? It all went downhill after Art Decor was released in 1992 and it just got progressively worse. IMO your most beautiful frames were from the late 1970s through the original Master of 1987/1988.

This is a C-40 in all of its glory (apologies to the owner of this bike copied from the picture thread).


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2009)

They have gone way too far with the paint.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

kytyree said:


> They have gone way too far with the paint.


No doubt...I'm glad I got this scheme before they really went off the deep end.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2009)

The schemes for the new lineup are wanting.


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

At least De Rosa still has few nice color schemes


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Yes.

If it may please the Court of Public Opinion, the Defense would like to present Exhibit One, entitled "WTF"


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

iyeoh said:


> Yes.
> 
> If it may please the Court of Public Opinion, the Defense would like to present Exhibit One, entitled "WTF"


Yes, that just might be the ugliest bike on the planet


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

smokva said:


> At least De Rosa still has few nice color schemes


Mr. Smokrovic,

I like your DeRosa Neo Pro very much. I hope you solved the head end flex woes and are enjoying your bike now. I rode an EPS recently and I didn't much care for how the head end behaves on the EPS (compared to my steel Masters). I also considered a Protos a while back, if only it didn't cost so damn much. Of course, the EPS had to come along and exceed even the Protos' price. My wife has a red Primato (original) that she adores. I nearly bought a Moreno Argentin blue Professional SLX myself. I don't like the new Idol and I don't like the new Merak.

Just for you, here is De Rosa bike eye candy that I adore. I do wish he chose Deltas instead of Cobaltos.
http://www.raydobbins.com/derosa/

Also check out this Gios Super Record. Why don't bikes look like this anymore?
http://www.raydobbins.com/ebay/bike-gios/bike-gios_for_sale.htm

And this Bianchi Specialissima. Mono-tone color is very boring, correct Mr. Colnago?
http://www.raydobbins.com/ebay/bike-bianchi/bike-bianchi.htm


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

iyeoh said:


> Mr. Smokrovic,
> 
> I like your DeRosa Neo Pro very much. I hope you solved the head end flex woes and are enjoying your bike now.


Since I got my Neo Pro (end of april) I have done some 3700 km and 42000 m of climbing on it. Now I'm sure that flexy front end is inherent property of this frame. It can't be solved. Maybe smaller frames are OK, but mine in size 60 woes too much.
To tell you the truth I got used to it and even like how it doesn't beat the craap out of me on long rides. Do I think I would be faster on stiffer frame? No, I don't. Am I afraid to descent on it? No, I'm not and actually it descends excellent.
So, objectively this frame meets all my needs.....but it ain't what I expected, what I wanted and I think I would never buy it if I had a chance to test ride it. Basically I wanted something between comfy C50 and stiff EPS made by De Rosa and what I got is ultra comfortable, ultra light long distance cruiser that can go fast, but it really is not in it's nature. It's like I wanted Maserati Grantourismo and got VW Passat diesel.



> I rode an EPS recently and I didn't much care for how the head end behaves on the EPS (compared to my steel Masters).


Strange, who ever tried EPS said it rides superb. There were complaints on how it looks...huge tubes, ugly colors...but no many bad comments on the actual ride.



> I also considered a Protos a while back, if only it didn't cost so damn much. Of course, the EPS had to come along and exceed even the Protos' price.


Protos was high on my wishlist too. But I think I'm too big and strong for it. I'm not Cancellara but with 100 kg I can produce some serious watts. So light climbing frames are not something suited for me. That's why I wanted Neo Pro. Thought it will be about 1400 g in my size unpainted, but to my great surprise it came at about 1200 g painted. That's some 400g lighter than I thought and probably the reason why the front end is so flexy.

[/quote]My wife has a red Primato (original) that she adores. I nearly bought a Moreno Argentin blue Professional SLX myself.[/quote]

I would like to add to my stable an lugged steel De Rosa made from Genius Nivacrom tubes. Sooner or later I'll do it...just have to solve the problem where to keep all those bikes first. 



> I don't like the new Idol and I don't like the new Merak.


I'm there with you.



> Just for you, here is De Rosa bike eye candy that I adore. I do wish he chose Deltas instead of Cobaltos.
> http://www.raydobbins.com/derosa/


Nice one. I actually like Cobaltos more.



> Also check out this Gios Super Record. Why don't bikes look like this anymore?
> http://www.raydobbins.com/ebay/bike-gios/bike-gios_for_sale.htm


That is one nice looking bike. When I saw it immediately it crossed my mind ho cheap you can get Gioc compact pro now :idea: 



> And this Bianchi Specialissima. Mono-tone color is very boring, correct Mr. Colnago?
> http://www.raydobbins.com/ebay/bike-bianchi/bike-bianchi.htm


Somehow I never liked Bianchi. Celeste is just not in my blood.


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

smokva said:


> Strange, who ever tried EPS said it rides superb. There were complaints on how it looks...huge tubes, ugly colors...but no many bad comments on the actual ride.


I'm sure its rides superb. I'm just not used to carbon. I have owned only one carbon bike, and it was a mid 90s C-40 with a steel fork. Even then, I got rid of it inside of 3 months.

I am too used to "road feel" and carbon does a great job of isolating road buzz. What is comfortable also removes all sense of "road feel." The buzz and bumps that I associate with the beauty of steel is gone. The little vibrations are gone. To me, the carbon feel is "dead." Its like driving a Ferrari or Porsche. You do feel some of the road buzz and the vibrations in the steeing wheel are there, for good reason. To me, carbon is more like moving into some sort of big Mercedes sedan. Its a great luxurious feeling, but its not for me. Give me "lively" steel anyday, especially the steel fork.

I ride a very small bike but I'm a heavy guy. Therefore, I have little tolerance for flex. I don't know if its my inherent prejudice or the way I lean my weight on the bike, my the EPS did not respond the way I would have liked it to respond. To me, the handling was a bit "soggy." 

Don;t get me wrong, I may still end up buying an EPS anyway, but I'll have to get used to it.


----------

